# 300 miles Coastal in a 17 ft boat in 4 Days



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I am racing again.

B&B Coresound 17 Mark 3 cat ketch with spin. Tampa to Key Largo, non stop, unassisted. Leg o Mutton rig.

I plan to make good time. Hoping for 100 mile days. 75 would work too. 

Will spend as much time offshore in the Gulf of Mexico as possible, need to duck inside for 3 check points. 

Auxillary propulsion; 9'6" Carbon Fibre oars.

2 up, no auto. So we are each on the helm 12 hours a day.

Fun stuff


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Good luck! When does it start?


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

We have a few months to do sea trials. Brand new boat, the proverbial paint is still wet. It's pretty nice for a 17 ft boat. Self righting, solar with hard wired electronics, chart, depth, vhf etc. Sealed cabin for the off watch.


----------



## CrispyCringle (Jul 30, 2017)

Looked it up and thats more than I expected for a 17' boat. Looks cool. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

So home built plywood boat!


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

Everglades Challenge is for those who are "Gluttons for Punishment", more so if the weather gets nasty. Hoperfully weather will cooperate this year. Maybe I'll try to make it down for the start after which I will sit on the deck of a bar somewher and sip Mojitos. My hat is off to you! As for me, my gonads have shrunk considrably in my old age and the thought of competing in that race sends shivers down my spine! Camping in or near the Everglades or spending the night out in the Gulf on a boat I had to be able to drag into the water is not my idea of a reasonable choice but nothing ventured nothing gained I suppose. Best of Luck to You!


----------



## Wade (Feb 17, 2021)

Sounds awesome. Is the race being tracked?. I've been following GGR on YB app (?l) and it's a ton of fun.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Its sounds a pretty epic epic. 

Good luck with it  


Mark


----------

